# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Toilet pan on mortar bed?

## murray44

Hi all, 
I was under the impression that toilets needed to be sat on a mortar bed. 
I am retiling my toilet at the moment and discovered the toilet was just plonked on the tiles, held down with 2 screws (not 4) and a bead of silicone. 
It certainly never struck me as a dodgy install, was nice and solid, didn't leak. All good. 
I'm thinking I'll just do the same thing when I put it back Sound fair? 
Murray 
p.s. I'm on stumps, not slab, if that makes any difference.

----------


## Vernonv

The installation instructions I got with my new toilet said to use silicone. That's what I used - made the install neat and simple and certainly does seem solid.

----------


## Haveago1

I just used a good bead of bathroom silicon as well - no screws...too easy, eh..

----------


## murray44

I did a quick google of toilet installation instructions and some indicate 'on mortar' while others are straight 'on the tiles - do not use mortar'. 
Screw and glue for me.

----------


## Bedford

The reason they put motar under the pan is so it doesn't break if someone drops a three pounder in it. :Biggrin:

----------


## wonderplumb

I like to bed them down if possible but some of the newer fancy close-coupled suites say not to bed them because you have to install the cistern before the pan is fixed off, meaning that if the close-coupled foam seal deteriorates (they do eventually) or you have to replace an outlet valve you simply cut the silicone out and unscrew it to get to the cistern. 
If you must screw them down with silicone a little communication with the tiler helps so that the tiles immediately under the pan can be laid flat, saves having the pan on the floor on one side and 10mm of silicone on the other. Looks real funny.

----------


## murray44

> If you must screw them down with silicone a little communication with the tiler helps so that the tiles immediately under the pan can be laid flat, saves having the pan on the floor on one side and 10mm of silicone on the other. Looks real funny.

  I've already told the tiler to lay them flat....last night I said to myself "Murray, you've gotta get those tiles flat under the pan".    :Biggrin:  
p.s. mine isn't a close coupled unit but appreciate the thoughts anyway.

----------

